# please help need advice



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

i have an 8 yr old ds, he is very well behaved and ive never had any problems with him ever BUT
one of his female friends (same age) is round playing with him in his room.
i always tell him to keep his door open when he has friends round and he normally does but ive just come upstairs (ive got my music on loud so obv he didn't hear me coming) and his door was shut so i went in to find him and his friend on his bed with there pants down and curtains closed    
they said they were just kissing but obv not 

i know it is quite normal for kids to explore etc... i remember doing it myself when i was about 7/8 but i cant remember what my mum said to me.

the thing is im not sure what to say to him, ive told him that he shouldn't do that but i could do with some advice on how to handle this please 

i dont want to tell him off for something that is quite naturel with kids but how do i make him understand that he shouldn't do it

any advice is apreciated, thanks, maz xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Maz this is a tough one.

Does he know about the birds and the bees? Have you had the 'Talk'

You need to sit him down and explain everything that can happen. Maybe say to him..."You're a bit too young to do things like that...you'll have plenty of time to do things like that when your older. I know that you're curious and it is natural that you are but at the moment it's wrong"

These days kids of 8 are becoming more sexually developed earlier and he'll have hormones beginning to kick in.

All you can do is not allow girls into his room until he's older. 

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

thanks vicki,

he knows all about the birds and the bees, 
i sat him down and explained that only grown ups can do 'rude' things and that hes allowed to hold hands and kiss but no more than that.
i also told him that he could get in huge trouble if he does it again because girls under 16 are not allowed to be touched at all! (and boys under 16 shouldn't let girls touch them)

i cant stop him having girls in his room as all his friends that live close are girls, he has no boy friends that come round so i would feel like im taking something away from him, altho i have made it clear that if i find his door closed again when he has a girl in i will take it off its hinges and he will have no door.

love maz xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

princess consuella banana hammock said:


> i also told him that he could get in huge trouble if he does it again because girls under 16 are not allowed to be touched at all! (and boys under 16 shouldn't let girls touch them)


Exactly...I've recently had the problem that my oldest was accused of rape by a girl who has a crush on him she is 13 and a known s*ut!  the police got involved he wasn't arrested or anything he was just taken in to help with their enquiries . He did nothing as the location and time she said it happened at he wasn't even there! He was here at home with his friend. I went through hell until I knew that the accusation had been dropped as usually it's always the girls word thats taken as gospel.

No parent should have to through what I did a few weeks back 

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

oh no! thats awful  

its so hard for boys (if any man asks i'll deny that!) girls can be [email protected] with no reprocusions 

maz xxx


----------

